# Honda Classic



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like carnage at the moment. I'm not watching it but looking at the stats on the PGA website there are only 4 holes playing under par and 2 of those ar par 5's.

I'm not a fan of watching guys hack out of rough so I hope that isn't the reason for it.

Looking forward to watching later.


----------



## john0 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just as well Tiger isnt playing or he would be setting himself a new record


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm watching the feature group and you'd swear they'd never seen wind before, launching the ball way up into the air, only person who's been flighting it down has been Kaymer and he went birdie, birdie on the bear trap


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 26, 2015)

There are plenty under par after 7 or 8 holes.
Look forward to the coverage later.
Its probably tough but not unplayable.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			There are plenty under par after 7 or 8 holes.
Look forward to the coverage later.
Its probably tough but not unplayable.
		
Click to expand...

I think they're just not playing it right


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 26, 2015)

LanDog said:



			I'm watching the feature group and you'd swear they'd never seen wind before, launching the ball way up into the air, only person who's been flighting it down has been Kaymer and he went birdie, birdie on the bear trap
		
Click to expand...

Americans and wind on a golf course generally amounts to chaos. Thought Garcia would have done better, but maybe he has been mollcoddled by perfect conditions in America for too long now.


----------



## matchrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Gmac +6   so it's not just the yanks. Personally love seeing a bit of carnage. Should be interesting to see how the Rory,Brooks,Dustin group plays this evening.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Americans and wind on a golf course generally amounts to chaos. Thought Garcia would have done better, but maybe he has been mollcoddled by perfect conditions in America for too long now.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia has been shocking. Really disappointing to watch


----------



## matchrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Ha Gmac just went double bogey / eagle so he's back to +4 should write my posts quicker


----------



## sam19113 (Feb 26, 2015)

Some of the English lads have been in the US too long it seems! Westwood and Poulter both finished +1.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

Where do people get the idea that American pro's have no experience of playing in wind?

Ever seen the conditions in Texas etc; and how is it that European Tour players don't win the Open every year?


----------



## Bobirdie (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a quid on dufner at 100/1 great start birdie,birdie,birdie


----------



## sam19113 (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Where do people get the idea that American pro's have no experience of playing in wind?

Ever seen the conditions in Texas etc; and how is it that European Tour players don't win the Open every year?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone thinks that American pro's have no experience playing in wind, but most would assume the European guys have more exposure to playing in harsher conditions IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

sam19113 said:



			I don't think anyone thinks that American pro's have no experience playing in wind, but most would assume the European guys have more exposure to playing in harsher conditions IMO.
		
Click to expand...

So where exactly are these harsher conditions?

Thailand, Malaysia, Dubai, Qatar, South Africa etc;?

And how often do any of the European players competing in the Honda ever play in Europe? 

This is like the argument that playing the Ryder Cup on a links would automatically advantage Europe when the players only experience the conditions at the Open and, for some, the Dunhill.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't get peoplewho complain about the conditions on the U.S. courses, I'd prefer the US courses most of the time in comparison to European tour courses where the golf last week for example in India was horrifically boring, and that is more frequent than not on the European tour


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			So where exactly are these harsher conditions?

Thailand, Malaysia, Dubai, Qatar, South Africa etc;?

And how often do any of the European players competing in the Honda ever play in Europe? 

This is like the argument that playing the Ryder Cup on a links would automatically advantage Europe when the players only experience the conditions at the Open and, for some, the Dunhill.
		
Click to expand...


Scottish and Irish Open as well on occasion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

Finish watching Liverpool and turn over for the fun. Think I can give Everton their tie. Sounds brutal


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

LanDog said:



			I don't get peoplewho complain about the conditions on the U.S. courses, I'd prefer the US courses most of the time in comparison to European tour courses where *the golf last week for example in India was horrifically boring*, and that is more frequent than not on the European tour
		
Click to expand...

To be fair i think there was only 2 players in the field who were ranked inside of the top 100 of the World Rankings, so they could be forgiven for not producing the sort of quality that we are used to from the top stars.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 26, 2015)

I much prefer watching the pro's struggle so to speak as opposed to birdie fests. Whether that be natural causes such as wind, or tough course set up


----------



## sam19113 (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			So where exactly are these harsher conditions?

Thailand, Malaysia, Dubai, Qatar, South Africa etc;?

And how often do any of the European players competing in the Honda ever play in Europe? 

This is like the argument that playing the Ryder Cup on a links would automatically advantage Europe when the players only experience the conditions at the Open and, for some, the Dunhill.
		
Click to expand...

Royal County Down, Celtic Manor and the Scottish Open to name a few that most would play each year. My argument here is that the European players will be playing more often, although not that much, on courses where weather is more commonly a factor than the Americans who just come over for the Open, and a few for the Scottish.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Scottish and Irish Open as well on occasion
		
Click to expand...

Again only some and probably, of the PGA based players, as many Americans as Europeans.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			To be fair i think there was only 2 players in the field who were ranked inside of the top 100 of the World Rankings, so they could be forgiven for not producing the sort of quality that we are used to from the top stars.
		
Click to expand...

Still though the course itself looked boring and that is a frequent thing I've noticed on the European circuit bar a few courses


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Again only some and probably, of the PGA based players, as many Americans as Europeans.
		
Click to expand...

The Irish open not as much in recent years, this year at RCD will be a different story thankfully thanks to Rory really. But yeah the Scottish Open is a good field


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

sam19113 said:



			Royal County Down, Celtic Manor and the Scottish Open to name a few that most would play each year. My argument here is that the European players will be playing more often, although not that much, on courses where weather is more commonly a factor than the Americans who just come over for the Open, and a few for the Scottish.
		
Click to expand...

The European players already referred to spend most of their time in USA on the PGA tour. Yes some may play the Scottish Open and one or two the Irish but there is no tournament at Celtic Manor that would ever attract them.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			The European players already referred to spend most of their time in USA on the PGA tour. Yes some may play the Scottish OPen and one or two the Irish but there is no tournament at Celtic Manor that would ever attract them.
		
Click to expand...

The Welh Open got a few over who were trying to get into the Ryder Cup last year, Celtic Manor isn't a particularly hard course, you can grow the rough up on any venue and make it tough but actual good courses are a rare sight in tour golf these days


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

LanDog said:



			The Welh Open got a few over who were trying to get into the Ryder Cup last year, Celtic Manor isn't a particularly hard course, you can grow the rough up on any venue and make it tough but actual good courses are a rare sight in tour golf these days
		
Click to expand...

True, but my point is that of the Europeans playing at the Honda only Bjorn and Dubuisson are what we might recognise as European Tour regulars. The remainder build their schedules around the PGA Tour.

Makes a bit of a farce of the Ryder Cup really.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			True, but my point is that of the Europeans playing at the Honda only Bjorn and Dubuisson are what we might recognise as European Tour regulars. The remainder build their schedules around the PGA Tour.

Makes a bit of a farce of the Ryder Cup really.
		
Click to expand...

Well anyone who holds a European tour card can play on the ryder cup but players that hold a full PGA tour card aren't eligable, so Casey isn't eligable anymore, which I think is stupid, of course you wanna play where the best money is, play on a lesser tour for a lot less money only to be eligable to play in an event which you don't get paid for? Makes no sense


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

McIlroy started Tigeresque. +4 after 5


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Well anyone who holds a European tour card can play on the ryder cup
		
Click to expand...


Only if they are European, so the Asian and South African players are not eligible.


----------



## matchrat (Feb 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			McIlroy started Tigeresque. +4 after 5
		
Click to expand...

  Maybe he has toothache


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			McIlroy started Tigeresque. +4 after 5
		
Click to expand...

Still growling after 11...time for an indefinite break.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2015)

Did his coach remind him to activate his glutes?


----------



## CMAC (Feb 26, 2015)

keep the scores/updates coming fellas, some of us dont have sky


----------



## Bobirdie (Feb 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			keep the scores/updates coming fellas, some of us dont have sky
		
Click to expand...

Any android device, google search mobdro


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2015)

Plenty of big numbers by decent players...
Schwartzel is +9 after 13
DJ is +6, Rory's +4

But Luke and Paul Casey are -2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

Porridge did well to finish -3


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Porridge did well to finish -3
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance but who's Porridge?!


----------



## Duckster (Feb 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Excuse my ignorance but who's Porridge?!
		
Click to expand...

Padraig Harrington I'm guessing.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Excuse my ignorance but who's Porridge?!
		
Click to expand...

Harrington


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2015)

CMAC said:



			keep the scores/updates coming fellas, some of us dont have sky
		
Click to expand...

http://www.pgatour.com/leaderboard.html


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Padraig Harrington I'm guessing.
		
Click to expand...




Wabinez said:



			Harrington
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the penny has now dropped!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 27, 2015)

Lots of coverage of Rory struggling,they'll be showing him loading his clubs into the car next.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lots of coverage of Rory struggling,they'll be showing him loading his clubs into the car next.
		
Click to expand...

too late, he's gone home, pissed off!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 28, 2015)

How good was Brooks Koepka yesterday! Had an awful round on Thursday, but came back spectacularly. Was an absolute demon on the greens, sunk so many birdie putts from outside of 10 feet. Amazing round. Showed Rory and DJ how it should have been done!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Any android device, google search mobdro 

Click to expand...

Brilliant app.   Wish I could get it on my surface tablet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2015)

Great rounds from Poults and Harrington to finish off yesterday's scores 

Padraig at 7 under leading by one 
Poults at 5 under 
Luuuuuuuuukkkeee is a couple back also


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2015)

Would love to see Padraig get back into the winners circle. Absolute gent.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would love to see Padraig get back into the winners circle. Absolute gent.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2015)

I've just seen the Sky pictures of the current state of the course. If we get any play today it will be a miracle


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2015)

Just a tad windy and wet you might say.......
Play's been called off for the day.
I thought our place was wet.......


----------



## matchrat (Feb 28, 2015)

Not looking good for play today  https://amp.twimg.com/v/88e186e2-babe-472c-922f-a9a20ce9eb72


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2015)

is this why Rory missed the cut- he doesnt like wet 'n' windy weather I recall (who does)


----------



## Duckster (Feb 28, 2015)

CMAC said:



			is this why Rory missed the cut- he doesnt like wet 'n' windy weather I recall (who does)
		
Click to expand...

He just doesn't play too well in wind.  Think it's because he hits it high.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			He just doesn't play too well in wind.  Think it's because he hits it high.
		
Click to expand...

His issue this week wasn't height, it was right


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Poulter leading through 7, fingers crossed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Loving Poulters trousers !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Good start from Poulter and shame to see Harrington faltering. Still, it's only round 3 so not going to be decided today


----------



## Matty2803 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have they decided that it'll only be 18 holes today? Would there be enough light for 36?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Playing Round 3 today and starting round 4, conclusion tomorrow, live on Sky from 1pm


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can't believe the diference in 24hrs,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Poults has a three shot lead from Padraig going into 4th round 

Good to see - hope he can close the deal tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Poults has a three shot lead from Padraig going into 4th round 

Good to see - hope he can close the deal tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Defo, hope he gets off to a great start now, carrying on were he left off!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2015)

Padraig has put a bit of timber on hasn't he.

I reckon qwerty is praying "poults" doesn't win


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Padraig has put a bit of timber on hasn't he.

I reckon qwerty is praying "poults" doesn't win

Click to expand...

Not a poults fan then ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a poults fan then ?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he's a closet Poults fan he just can't admit to it


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

I like Ian Poulter and his Ryder Cup passion is undeniable and worthy of all the praise and plaudits it's rightly received. 

However put him in a regular tournament situation and there's just a certain _je ne sais quoi _about his demeanour that grates on me a bit. I always think 'forget the designer clobber and debonnaire image and just get on with the golf, Ian my son."

Sorry &#128533;


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Padraig has put a bit of timber on hasn't he.

I reckon qwerty is praying "poults" doesn't win

Click to expand...

No need to pray Stu. He won't win, He'll put all his energy into deciding what Keks to wear & spew it on the first few holes. :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh dear.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

Ooof! A big ugly Barclays. Even at his level too! What a funny game this one of ours is


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

The shank is by far and away the most destructive shot in golf. Just cost Poulter a 3 shot swing! I had them for 3 months once and was on point of giving up :angry:


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 1, 2015)

Poulter's shank off the tee just cost him his 3shot lead after Reed birdied from off the green. Game on and squeaky b time for Poults


----------



## snell (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			The shank is by far and away the most destructive shot in golf. Just cost Poulter a 3 shot swing! I had them for 3 months once and was on point of giving up :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Having hit my fair share recently, its hard to watch a player or Poulter's level hit one!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

Pouter disintegrating before our eyes. Just hooked his tee shot into the drink and lead about to go. Rattled by the Barclays I fear.


----------



## SVB (Mar 1, 2015)

Needs sun to set asap to re-group.  Tricky to tell what the light is actually like on TV though.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh dear as in addition to everything else it seems the "In the hole" moronic cretins are out in force and following Phil.

Marshalls should be equipped with fang putters and encouraged to smash these areho*es around the head leading with fangs first every time one of them shouts the dreaded words.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			No need to pray Stu. He won't win, He'll put all his energy into deciding what Keks to wear & spew it on the first few holes. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sooner than you thought mate......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

Fair play to Poulter after coming off a two hole car crash 3 shot loss then making a birdie. If he wins the tournament tomorrow it'll be well deserved.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Would be good to see Poulter or Casey win.


----------



## matchrat (Mar 1, 2015)

Obviously want poults or casey to win but I kinda want a Poults v Reed playoff. Bring on the scary eyes and fist pumps.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

Would like to see Padraig back in the winners circle myself. But it's big ask so  plan B is Poulter or Casey.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Surprising myself with just how much I want Poulter to win this but he's making it hard for himself. Did well to regain a two shot lead but just dunked it in the water again and now is struggling to make bogey! Going to be a close finish I think.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd love Poulter to hold on and win. Reed is the biggest competition, but unless he finds his driving accuracy, he'll do well to go low. Poulter just needs to avoid anymore shanks. Don't rule out Daniel Berger either, he's super aggressive, and striking the ball superbly today.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd love Poulter to hold on and win. Reed is the biggest competition, but unless he finds his driving accuracy, he'll do well to go low. Poulter just needs to avoid anymore shanks!
		
Click to expand...

Watching on my phone whilst at work. Poulter just dumped it into the pond and made double!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, saw that a few mins ago. He needs to avoid doing it again if he's going to have a chance. Just came out of nowhere, been striking the ball so well today.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd love Poulter to hold on and win. Reed is the biggest competition, but unless he finds his driving accuracy, he'll do well to go low. Poulter just needs to avoid anymore shanks. Don't rule out Daniel Berger either, he's super aggressive, and striking the ball superbly today.
		
Click to expand...

Reed is all over the place off the tee but short game is very solid - getting up and down well.

Casey struggling for par, Reed needs another up and down and a great shot by Poulter sets up a birdie chance. Could be another two shot swing coming up!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Another awesome approach from Berger. I'm calling it now, he's going to win! (Edit: Just noticed he's already played 16. Maybe not )

You see that tee shot from Luuuuke? Went straight hooking left, hit a house and bounced back into the middle of the fairway. Talk about good fortune!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Another awesome approach from Berger. I'm calling it now, he's going to win! (Edit: Just noticed he's already played 16. Maybe not )

You see that tee shot from Luuuuke? Went straight hooking left, hit a house and bounced back into the middle of the fairway. Talk about good fortune!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, birdied 17 but needs an eagle on 18, I think. A birdie for -6 won't be enough.

Meanwhile it's heating up in the last group. Poulter hits the flag but Harrington might just be the man to watch!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, birdied 17 but needs an eagle on 18, I think. A birdie for -6 won't be enough.

Meanwhile it's heating up in the last group. Poulter hits the flag but Harrington might just be the man to watch!
		
Click to expand...

seriously unlucky not to go in! and then lucky it stayed on the green! strange game


----------



## Break90 (Mar 2, 2015)

Poults in the water again......


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Harrington looking very good. Poulter has blocked another one. Visits the water for a 3rd time. Game over for Poults? Berger on the charge. On the 18th in 2, setting up an eagle chance. Come on Daniel!


----------



## moogie (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh dear.......!!!
Poulter is playing his way out of this


----------



## Break90 (Mar 2, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Poults in the water again......
		
Click to expand...


And again......meltdown.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ha. This is an amazing collapse. Berger's winning it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Disaster for Poulter, it's over for him. I reckon Harrington is the man!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll go against the grain and say Casey. Gutted for poulter.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Harry Paddington looking good now!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Reed throwing it away now. All we need now is Harrington to take a double, and Berger wins.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2015)

On Sky last night they said that Hahn (who won last week) was 297th in the world rankings.

Harrington was 297th at the start of this week.

Cue Twighlight Zone them song.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm on my own at work today and I have found the official PGA radio feed for the tournament. I have the radio on in the background whilst working. All very weird but improves a boring day.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

This is an awesome finish. Making my afternoon at work much more entertaining. Hope it goes all the way to the wire!


----------



## Albanach (Mar 2, 2015)

What's the leader board?
No internet on work computer, crappy phone coverage!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

1) Harrington: -7 (15)
2) Berger: -6 (18)
3) Casey: -5 (18)
T4) Reed: -4 (15)
T7) Poulter: -3 (15)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

Albanach said:



			What's the leader board?
No internet on work computer, crappy phone coverage!
		
Click to expand...

Yet you can post that?

Anyway,

1 - Harrington -7
2 - Berger -6
3 - Casey -5
T4 - Reed -4
T4 - Donaldson
T4 - Knox


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Basically two pars and Harrington wins it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Basically two pars and Harrington wins it! Fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Oh feck!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Basically two pars and Harrington wins it! Fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Will be awesome! Poulter is +6 for the day, had an absolute stinker on 14 sticking his tee shot in the lake, dropping a penalty, then shoving that one in the lake too!! Makes me feel much better about my own game!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

Just dunked it on 17. Noooooooo


----------



## moogie (Mar 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh feck!
		
Click to expand...


Exactly


----------



## Albanach (Mar 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yet you can post that?

Anyway,

1 - Harrington -7
2 - Berger -6
3 - Casey -5
T4 - Reed -4
T4 - Donaldson
T4 - Knox
		
Click to expand...

No 3G coverage so takes an age to load and post!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

now whats happening?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			now whats happening?
		
Click to expand...

Harrington made double bogey at 17, drops to -5, reed out of it with a bogey... poulter birdies but needs an eagle on 18 to tie berger who now leads on his own -6


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

I feel for Harrington. I know I would be a bag of nerves and I have never played for a living. This is a big deal for him after a barren spell and on 17 it showed. Let's hope he can pull it back on 18 and go to a play off. Berger sounds as though he is a bag of nerves waiting on the range so if Harrington can take it there he should be in with a great chance.


----------



## Matty2803 (Mar 2, 2015)

C'mon Poults and Harrington! I can see the eagle and birdie needed from them to get into the playoff!


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2015)

More commentary please, have they teed off on 18 yet? If so are they on fairway and long enough to go for it in 2 etc etc??


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			More commentary please, have they teed off on 18 yet? If so are they on fairway and long enough to go for it in 2 etc etc??
		
Click to expand...

paddy in the bunker from the tee and layed up.


----------



## Matty2803 (Mar 2, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			More commentary please, have they teed off on 18 yet? If so are they on fairway and long enough to go for it in 2 etc etc??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, wind got up, all 3 layed up. Poulter hit 3rd to a 5ft ish, not the eagle he needed.  Reid and Harrington away to play 3rd.

Edit - probe more 12ft than 5!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

15ft birdie chance for PH


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			15ft birdie chance for PH
		
Click to expand...

And sinks it !!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

What a putt. We have a playoff. Berger still going to win though


----------



## Matty2803 (Mar 2, 2015)

pH holed it for a bird!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Brilliant birdie for Padraig, we have a play off!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2015)

and paddy holes it for Birdie.. a play off


----------



## masterosouffle (Mar 2, 2015)

Get in!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

Go Padraig!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

This is one of the best finishes to a tournament I've seen for a long time. Great drama.


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 2, 2015)

Poulter had everything in that round, 2 doubles,a  triple, a bogey and 4 birdies and misses the play offs by a shot

Hope Paddy does it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

I must be on delay. It only just went in for me but you guys already called it. I'll not be betting with you fella's, insider knowledge. My money is on Harrington now.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd love Padraig to win it!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			This is one of the best finishes to a tournament I've seen for a long time. Great drama.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell that just from the number of posts we got at 16:17. Gripping stuff!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow! Tense stuff, Poulter's birdie on the 18th means I get an each-way return on him and Casey. Phew!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

Gutted for Poults but glad for Harrington


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

Ah sure go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on. GO ON!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

Poulter had no one to blame but himself. A proper blow up. The commentator on the radio was also giving the final group pelters for being so slow. Apparently they have all been constantly backing away and that has both added to their tension and left them playing in windier conditions.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2015)

Are they going up 18 again?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, 18


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Is it on sky?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Are they going up 18 again?
		
Click to expand...

Yep

So jealous of American weather. 2nd March and they're all in shorts!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

This is golf at its best and most exciting. Chance for Harrington to get his dig in first.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Two pars, heading back to 17.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Yep

So jealous of American weather. 2nd March and they're all in shorts!!!
		
Click to expand...

Errr, you do know why its finishing on a Monday??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Stunning shot at 17 for PH, looks like a gimmie.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

And Berger dunks it in the water, all over bar the shouting!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Stunning shot at 17 for PH, looks like a gimmie.
		
Click to expand...

And the young lad dunks it into the water

Quality from Padraig


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

All over. Padraig has stiffed it. Berger in the water.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Errr, you do know why its finishing on a Monday??
		
Click to expand...

Nit-picker &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

Well done Padraig and feel gutted for the lad Berger but his day is sure to come.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Nit-picker &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Great win for PH! come on, which little bugger had a few quid on him at probably 150/1 as a guess...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

Very happy for Padriag

Would be great to see him back amongst the challengers week in week out


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats Padraig. What a win! Two wins in two weeks for the 297th ranked player in the world rankings. Who's next?


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 2, 2015)

Great news. Well done Padraig, would love him to get back to the top again. 
He has been through the mental ringer over the years, great strength of character to come back and win.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 2, 2015)

Say what you like about Paddy but he has a large pair.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Say what you like about Paddy but he has a large pair.
		
Click to expand...


Great performance and digging deep into his own self-belief after some barren years. His interview afterwards was quite enlightening and almost a bit wistful.

I thought he was going to cock it up during the playoff on 17 with all the faffing around before stepping up and pulling the trigger, but then he hits a dream shot and knocks the heart out of Berger. 

Sad for the lad but well done PH!!


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 2, 2015)

Have to agree with that and what a comeback!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 2, 2015)

&#8203;PADDY ...boom


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2015)

Great stuff Padraig! Good to see you back in the winners circle.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Well done Paddy
Would be worried for Poulter though crumbled pretty dramatically.
Would he be able to handle the pressure leading a major on the Sunday?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

well done Porridge- nicely done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done Paddy
Would be worried for Poulter though crumbled pretty dramatically.
Would he be able to handle the pressure leading a major on the Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Think if Poulter  was going to win a major he would have to be from a final charge on the last day. 


Couple of poor shots today - seems genuinely gutted today and knowing his work ethic will be working his backside off to get over the disappointment.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Would be worried for Poulter though crumbled pretty dramatically.
Would he be able to handle the pressure leading a major on the Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

No.

Glad to see Harrington win again


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 2, 2015)

Feel pretty good for defending Padraig in an over achieving player thread previously.  Not over achieved. The fella is class. Deserves his wins. Gutsy as hell.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 2, 2015)

Feel bad for Poults tho. Would've like to see him win.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 2, 2015)

I pulled for Padraig last night in this thread and glad he won. But not being  a betting type just winning a bit of happiness and good cheer.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 2, 2015)

Great to see Paddy deliver.  That tee shot on the 2nd play off hole was phenomenal. Hoping he takes this form into the rest of the year.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 2, 2015)

Great to see Padraig back in the winners circle, top fella and about time he had a bit of success. Well done Paddy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2015)

So happy to see Padraig winning again. Top gent and a gent to speak with


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So happy to see Padraig winning again. Top gent and a gent to speak with
		
Click to expand...

name dropper :ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			name dropper :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not as good as Hawkeye who got to meet the man in Ireland. Should have been on the same trip but my mum was ill and couldn't go. Harrington called from the meet and greet to chat and ask about her. Spent about ten minutes on the phone even though \I thought it was a wind up to start with!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 3, 2015)

A Padraig on a Par Three did the business.   Great game Paddy!! :cheers:


----------



## SVB (Mar 3, 2015)

Great win for him, really felt for Poults though!

As an aside, how long do some of these guys take to play a shot - even if it is just to punt it up the fairway on a par 5 - COME ON, JUST HIT THE BL**DY THING!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 3, 2015)

Padraig was really taking his time yesterday, especially in the playoff. So much so that Berger ended up taking his 3rd shot first, despite being further up the fairway. I enjoyed the fact that Berger just got on with the game, there are a few youngsters coming through that play at a good pace. Renato Paratore plays at an excellent pace, gets up to the ball and just hits it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 3, 2015)

SVB said:



			Great win for him, really felt for Poults though!

As an aside, how long do some of these guys take to play a shot - even if it is just to punt it up the fairway on a par 5 - COME ON, JUST HIT THE BL**DY THING!
		
Click to expand...

Paddy went into over drive on the over thinking yesterday , should have won it in normal time but over thought the tee shot on 17 in regulation , great birdie on 18 and great t shot on 17 in playoff tho


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Just watching the replay on sky and remembered why I am not a fan of Harrington, the man is painfully slow and simply irritating to watch.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 3, 2015)

SVB said:



			Great win for him, really felt for Poults though!

As an aside, how long do some of these guys take to play a shot - even if it is just to punt it up the fairway on a par 5 - COME ON, JUST HIT THE BL**DY THING!
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			Padraig was really taking his time yesterday, especially in the playoff. So much so that Berger ended up taking his 3rd shot first, despite being further up the fairway. I enjoyed the fact that Berger just got on with the game, there are a few youngsters coming through that play at a good pace. Renato Paratore plays at an excellent pace, gets up to the ball and just hits it.
		
Click to expand...




lobthewedge said:



			Just watching the replay on sky and remembered why I am not a fan of Harrington, the man is painfully slow and simply irritating to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the highlights on Sky and even that was painful.  Donâ€™t get me wrong, Iâ€™m happy for Padraig, but the length of time that tee shot took on the 17[SUP]th[/SUP] is bound to have contributed to Bergers own shot.  Heâ€™ll have learned a lesson about mentality â€“ I have learned that a highlights package with Padraig is twice as slow as watching it live!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2015)

Where was the referee with his stop watch? Until they clamp down on this players will keep twitching, backing away and driving the watching public mad. It is a big turn off. I think it will need the broadcasters to bring this about. They have the financial muscle to persuade golf to get its act together.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great result for Harrington, at 43 his best years are gone but he's good enough to be top 50 again.

Re last 2 winners in the States being ranked 297, Steve Webster is no. 297 on the rankings this week? Might be worth a punt if he's playing this week! These things come in threes!

Frightening looking at some of the former biggish names - Major winners/ryder cuppers way down the rankings who were top 50 not so long ago - VJ Singh 235, Alvaro Quiros 236, Aaron Baddeley 259, Paul Lawrie 296, Chad Campbell 354, Justin Leonard 381, Lucas Glover 516 etc. Guess age just caught up with them and the desire wanes.


----------



## IanG (Mar 3, 2015)

Also noteworthy that 5 of the top 6 were an Irishman, two Englishmen, a Scot and a Welshman. Wonder when that last happened on the PGA tour - must be to do with playing in miserable weather.


----------



## jp5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Like Harrington as a player but hopes he drops off the map again as his play is shockingly slow. His group were 3h20m for 11 holes yesterday I believe.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Like Harrington as a player but hopes he drops off the map again as his play is shockingly slow. His group were 3h20m for 11 holes yesterday I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Was he, or his group, ever put on the clock? Until that happens and Penalty Shots are issued, the problem is never going to change!

Oh, and time they treated Caddies bettter! http://www.golfwrx.com/284951/caddie-frustrations-continue-after-shelter-incident-at-honda-classic/


----------



## SVB (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Was he, or his group, ever put on the clock? Until that happens and Penalty Shots are issued, the problem is never going to change!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!




Foxholer said:



			Oh, and time they treated Caddies bettter! http://www.golfwrx.com/284951/caddie-frustrations-continue-after-shelter-incident-at-honda-classic/

Click to expand...

Is that 'they' as in the players who are the caddies employers and who will have a strong collective voice with the tour?  

Playing devil's advocate a bit, not condoning the poor facilities for the caddies but I do think the players can and should have a equal responsibility here and who have been notable only by their silence in this.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2015)

SVB said:



			Is that 'they' as in the players who are the caddies employers and who will have a strong collective voice with the tour?  

Playing devil's advocate a bit, not condoning the poor facilities for the caddies but I do think the players can and should have a equal responsibility here and who have been notable only by their silence in this.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, poorly worded!

Tour should ensure that suitable facilities are provided for Caddies, both normally and when shelter is required. A metal shed is definitely not 'suitable'!

I believe the players should take some sort of stance for incidents/situations like this. It's probably the most likely way change will happen, though the bib issue is purely between Caddies and Tour/Event.


----------



## SVB (Mar 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Sorry, poorly worded!

Tour should ensure that suitable facilities are provided for Caddies, both normally and when shelter is required. A metal shed is definitely not 'suitable'!
		
Click to expand...

No need to appologise - internet chat etc.

It was actually the players, as the employers of the caddies I hold equally to blame as the tour.  If collectively they set out some standards they require for the caddies and backed it up with lack of support to events that failed to agree / meet the mark I suspect improvement would be marked and rapid.  

At present, they seem to be shrugging and saying it's too difficult.  If I employ someone, I have a legal and moral duty to make sure they're safe, paid fairly and asked to work in reasonable conditions.  The players failed on the first and third of these points.  THe fact they effectively 'sub-contract' the provision of the arrangements to the tour / host venue is irrelavent I believe.  Having said that, I've not seen or read any of the contracts so recognise I am very much speaking from and idological or moral standpoint on this!

S


----------

